# Plötzlich Fische im Teich?



## Julia (9. Aug. 2013)

Hallo, 

ich habe mir letzten Monat meinen Traum erfüllt und mir einen Froschteich zugelegt... Nun sind natürlich noch keine __ Frösche da. Dafür habe ich tatsächlich Fische entdeckt!!! Einen konnte ich fangen und fotografieren:

Er ist ca. 1,5 cm groß und ich habe noch mehr im Teich entdeckt. Sie sind aber ziemlich schnell.

Nun die Frage: was ist das für einer und wir kommt er in den Teich?

Der Teich ist mini, 120 l, 1 m breit, 60 cm tief oder so. Mit Fischen hätte ich nicht gerechnet.

Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Liebe Grüße an alle, die Ahnung haben
und an die, die genauso frisch dabei sind wie ich.


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich?*

Hallo Julia,

herzlich willkommen. Fehlen da nicht die Bilder vom Teich? 

Zu den Fischen stellt sich die Frage: Wo kommen Deine Pflanzen her? Gibt es dort Fische? Und wenn ja - welche? Damit kommst Du der Antwort wahrscheinlich am ehesten auf die Spur.


----------



## Julia (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich?*

Hallo Christine, 

die Teichfotos reiche ich gerne später nach . Fand den Fisch nur so interessant . 

Stimmt, ich hatte Pflanzen von meiner Arbeitskollegen bekommen. Die sind aber mit einer Tupper-schüssel über einen 8-h Arbeitstag "angereist". Überleben Eier oder kleine Fische das überhaupt? Aber muss ja... das ist die einzige Möglichkeit  Danke für den Tipp. Ich werde berichten, wenn ich mehr weiß.

Liebe Grüße.


----------



## Brigitte (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich?*

Mir ist das auch schon mal passiert, dass sich offensichtlich mit Pflanzen aus der Gärtnerei ein Goldfischei eingeschmuggelt hat. Ich habe ein Seerosenbecken, keinen Teich und wollte keine Fische und plötzlich schwamm da ein winziger __ Goldfisch inmitten der __ Molche die von überall her einwandern. Ich habe den Fisch dann herausgefischt und nach Absprache, zum Gärtner in dessen Teich zu den anderen Goldfischen gebracht. Der wäre hier sehr einsam gewesen und wahrscheinlich im Winter erfroren, weil mein Becken nicht tief genug ist.


----------



## koile (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich?*

Hallo Julia !
Auch von mir ein:willkommen  
  zu Deinem Fischlein es könnte ein __ Bitterling sein.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich?*

Vögel kacken Dir auch Fische in den Teich... es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten. Natur halt.
Die eine Pflanze wird von einem Tümpel in den anderen geschissen und der Frosch von hier nach da gesch... und der Fisch halt auch. Ich denk auch an die Pflanzen, Fische überleben sehr lange im trocknen (bei Jungfischen bin ich mir nicht sicher) auf jeden Fall halten sie einiges an Strapazen aus.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Mario09 (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich?*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Vögel kacken Dir auch Fische in den Teich... es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten. Natur halt.
> Die eine Pflanze wird von einem Tümpel in den anderen geschissen und der Frosch von hier nach da gesch... und der Fisch halt auch. Ich denk auch an die Pflanzen, Fische überleben sehr lange im trocknen (bei Jungfischen bin ich mir nicht sicher) auf jeden Fall halten sie einiges an Strapazen aus.
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Huhu ich denke eher Eier und die Baby Fische bleiben im Gefieder hängen ....
dass mir Vögel Fische in den Teich kaken würde mir neu sein ???? 

entwicklungsbiologisch gesehen wäre das aber sehr interessant *ggg*


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich?*

Hi Mario,

ich hab mal vor langer Zeit ne Doku gesehen, was die Vögel wo hingesch...haben und auch wie sie die Säugetiere auf die Inseln verteilt haben. War recht interessant, weil es stellt sich ja die Frage, wo Tiere und Pflanzen her auf einer weit im Meer liegenden Insel und die nichtschwimmenden Verwandten leben eigentlich 100te Kilometer weg auf dem Festland. 
Is aber schon ne ganze Weile her, als ich das gesehen habe... Du hast aber Recht Federn ist natürlich die sportlichste Art zu reisen.  


Ich könnte mir das so vorstellen. 
Fischreiher kommt vom Goldfischteich, wollte noch Nachschlag holen. 
Guggt in den Teich, keine Fische drin -> das kotzt ihn an -> Brechreiz -> Schwupps Fische drin.



Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich?*

Bevor die Phantasie jetzt völlig mit Euch davongaloppiert, wäre mir der Hinweis erlaubt, dass wir über ein 120 Liter-Mini-Pfützchen reden. Da dürfte der Besuch von __ Enten oder Fischreihern eher nicht alltäglich sein. Und bei dem Aufstand, den Amseln beim Baden machen, möchte ich die als Eiertransporter mal ausschließen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich?*

Hallo Cristine,

Du hast vollkommen Recht, so kann es nicht gewesen sein.

Fischreiher kommt vom Goldfischteich, wollte noch Nachschlag holen.
Guggt von oben nach und erspäht den viel zu kleinen Teich in dem obendrein nichtmal Fische drin sind -> das kotzt ihn jetzt ganz extrem an -> richtig dicker Hals -> Brechreiz -> Schwupps Fische drin.


----------



## Mario09 (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich?*

jein meine fische sind  zu 99% von amseln sonst badet bei uns nichts ....gg und  sie sind nicht gekakt oder gekotzt worden


----------



## lissbeth66 (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich?*

wie sie auch immer reingekommen sind, Nu müssen sie raus. Zu kleines Becken , nicht tief genug, nicht Artgerecht ....weisst Du schon wieviele es sind und hast Du jemand der sie Dir abnehmen kann?


----------



## Julia (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Julia,
> 
> herzlich willkommen. Fehlen da nicht die Bilder vom Teich?



Hier mein kleines Tümpelchen


----------



## Julia (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich?*



koile schrieb:


> Hallo Julia !
> Auch von mir ein:willkommen
> zu Deinem Fischlein es könnte ein __ Bitterling sein.



Hallo Gerd, ein Bitterling könnte es tatsächlich sein, danke für den Tipp! Ich hatte noch __ Moderlieschen in Verdacht  - Meine Kollegin, von der die Pflanze kommt, hat nur Goldfische... und so richtig goldig oder zumindest schwarz ist der Fisch ja nun nicht...


----------



## Julia (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich?*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hallo Cristine,
> 
> Du hast vollkommen Recht, so kann es nicht gewesen sein.
> 
> ...



Hallo Gartenteichumbauer - deine Theorie gefällt mir bisher am besten, ich habe mich erstmal kringelig gelacht 

Aber da es ja von den Goldfischen nicht kommen wird ist die Vogeltheorie vielleicht wirklich nicht so abwegig  Zumindest die mit den Eiern im Gefieder


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich?*

Hi Julia,

naja, Bitterlinge kann man sich aber als Laich aber an nicht an Pflanzen hängend in den Teich einschleppen, die laichen nämlich nur im Kiemenraum von lebenden __ Muscheln ab und die Jungen verlassen die Muschel erst dann wenn sie 1cm lang und voll schwimmfähig sind (hängen nicht mehr bis zum aufbrauchen des Dottersackes an Pflanzen rum)

MfG Frank


----------



## Julia (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich?*



lissbeth66 schrieb:


> wie sie auch immer reingekommen sind, Nu müssen sie raus. Zu kleines Becken , nicht tief genug, nicht Artgerecht ....weisst Du schon wieviele es sind und hast Du jemand der sie Dir abnehmen kann?



Keine Ahnung, wie viele es sind, 2 mindestens, die sind auch größtenteils zu schnell um sie spontan einzufangen... muss ich jetzt das Wasser wieder aus dem Teich Eimern, damit ich die fangen kann? Was wird dann aus den anderen Wassertierchen, die es sich in meinem Tümpel bereits bequem gemacht haben?


----------



## Julia (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Julia,
> 
> naja, Bitterlinge kann man sich aber als Laich aber an nicht an Pflanzen hängend in den Teich einschleppen, die laichen nämlich nur im Kiemenraum von lebenden __ Muscheln ab und die Jungen verlassen die Muschel erst dann wenn sie 1cm lang und voll schwimmfähig sind (hängen nicht mehr bis zum aufbrauchen des Dottersackes an Pflanzen rum)
> 
> MfG Frank



Hmm... also keine Bitterlinge, schade - ich fand, das Foto ist ähnlich... kleine Fischies sehen sich aber auch alle ähnlich...  hast du noch einen Tipp, was es sein könnte? Doch Goldfische?


----------



## Julia (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich?*

Ich freue mich sehr über die super Beteiligung an meinem Thema - und das, obwohl ich totaler Neuling bin  Danke für die ganzen Tipps  

Liebe Grüße, 
Julia


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich?*

Bitte bitte,

... das macht das Forum ja aus. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Christine (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich?*

Hallo  Julia,

doch, Goldfische sind am wahrscheinlichsten und müssen auch nicht zwingend schwarz oder golden sein.  

Das Wasser kannst Du doch mit Eimern abschöpfen und hinterher wieder einfüllen. 
Aber Du solltest die Fische auf jeden Fall rausfangen und an die Pflanzenspenderin zurückgeben. Denn den Winter werden sie in Deinem Teichlein nicht überstehen.


----------



## Julia (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Plötzlich Fische im Teich?*

Ja... das muss ich wohl...


----------

